# Mendelssohn meets Setzer



## honeyman (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello all,
Is anyone here a fan of Brian Setzer? I've been following him for quite a while, and he's had a big impact on me. He's coming out with a new album soon, and it's all covers of classical tunes! But they're mixed with his standard swing vibe. They're really neat. There's a link in my signature bar.

Tell me what you think? Is this a good representation of classical music, or an abomination?

You can hear the music at http://www.myspace.com/bsowolfgang


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello honeyman ... and welcome to Talk Classical.

Interesting music ... for me personally, it's a rather poor rep of classical music, but if this is a way to spark some interest towards the classical genre, then I would label it "tolerable." 

Kh


----------

